# Using stock (non-rf) amp with 12" aftermarket sub



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

I just unhooked my stock subwoofer, and used the stock amp (non RF the one you can detach from the speaker)with an after-market 12" subwoofer in a ported box and the result is AWESOME! I have a dual-bandpass box and 400w kenwood amp in my room but for now i'm pretty content =)> . Would it be safe to use the white-plug-in 12v line cable for an aftermarket amp? the cable plug that goes to the stock amp (attached to the bottom of the stock sub) . I know it's usually ideal to hook it directly to the battery. By next week I'll have rear 6.5" 3way replacements. I actually wanna keep my stock front tweeters, so should i get aftermarket 1-way speakers (with no midrange/tweeters) for the front or just the full range ones? I don't really care too much about highend sound (or i would've installed my bandpass/amp already), I just want clean sound and could use some tips. I'm probably gonna stick with the stock amp and small 12" box for now. The bandpass kills the torque =) . Sorry for being such a newbie, I'll do some more research later =).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

HAH, I just said you should probably post this in the audio section so we don't send that guy's thread way off topic, but you had already posted it here, lol

You should always run your own power wire for an external amp straight to the battery. Don't trust the stock wiring, and it's also way too small for your needs. You also will definately want to ditch the stock tweets, they are terrible. You might not notice now since the stock woofers are just as bad, but as soon as you get some decent woofers up there you will be crying that you didn't get new tweeters. I recommend getting a set of components. They will generally sound the best, though they do cost a bit more and you have to find a place to mount the tweeter. As for suggestions on speakers to check out, it really depends on what you're looking to spend. I concentrate all of my speaker research on sets that are $200 and up, because ones less than that don't satisfy my needs. If you're looking for something cheaper than that then I really have no idea, some of the other guys here could probably help you better in that department.


----------

